# Dallas Screen Printer Raises More Than $100,000 to Support Families of Fallen Officers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Shortly after the recent tragedy in Dallas where five police officers were killed and seven wounded, InkSoft user Sergio Godinez, owner, VersaPrint, Dallas, set up a fundraising website offering “Back The Blue” T-shirts to benefit the families of the fallen officers. 

To date, the site has raised more than $100,000 for this cause. Shirt sizes ranged from youth up to 4XL. Support from local organizations, strong promotion on social media, and an impactful T-shirt design, are credited as helping this fundraiser to be so successful. 

Read the story in the website at https://www.inksoft.com/dallas-print-shop-raises-over-100000-to-support-families-of-fallen-officers/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

